# Fuzzy Wood?? *pics*



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Hi all.
I have been soaking a biggish javawood stump for some months (It sank a while ago, but it's been out in a covered bin in the yard just waiting for a tank to go into) and I finally put it into a cycling 75g tank about a week ago. And now it's grown a fuzzy, velvety coat of... mold? Is this ok??


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Yes, this is ok. Unsightly, but ok. It's happened to most of my wood. It can last a long time. I brush it off with a toothbrush when it bugs me too much. (unused toothbrush, that is )


----------



## jkcichlid (Apr 21, 2010)

amano shrimp or other algae eaters generally take care of the majority of the fuzz. Shouldn't be around longer than a month


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Throw a couple of BNPs in there and you won't see them for long


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

as everyone else said, shrimp and BNs will eat it. it's self limiting and will wear out once the nutrients are used up.


----------



## Jasonator (Jul 12, 2011)

I had the exact same thing accompanied with the extact same reaction 
I freaked out a little bit, but almost immediately, my bristle nose plecos were all over that slime... 2 weeks later, it's was all gone!

So, if you don't have a BNP or two it would be good get some 



.


----------



## AquaSox (Jun 9, 2010)

I have found that spraying wood with Metricide (14-day) in a 1:3 dilution helps get rid of mold growth.


----------



## Eros168 (Dec 25, 2011)

What is the cause of this? And does it affect the tank? Cause I think I have some on my drift wood.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

The cause of it:
Non-harmful bacteria colonizing on the wood. It does not have any adverse affect within the tank environment other than just being unsightly. It's a whitish cloudy fuzzy looking slime (looking like snot) It is harmless to your fish and tank and will be gone within a weeks. It's not uncommon with new pieces of driftwood that are submerged.

What to do?
-wait it out
-scrub it off
-put in some bnp plecos, otos,....to eat it


----------



## Algae Beater (Apr 21, 2010)

just the remaining carbohydrates in the wood being consumed by fungus and whatnot ... all part of the petri-dishes we call aquariums


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

I put a couple BNPs in and they are happily eating it!


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

Odd my Amanio and cherries not seem to be eating this same stuff on my wood. Maybe mine are too well fed.


----------



## Eros168 (Dec 25, 2011)

After replying mine disappeared after couple days, I do have some pleco and CR shrimps in there too, they prob took care of it.


----------



## Flygirl (Jul 23, 2011)

Great to hear this is benign stuff. 

Last year when I set up my large tank and still long before any fish were added, I put in a few pieces of wood. All seemed to settle in fine but one, of course it was the nicest one of the lot. I ended up pulling it when after repeated washings, each time I returned it to the tank it would grow the jelly. Decided not to take chances... luckily I still have it and when I set up the 90, I can try and fit it in there along with some BNP.

Thanks for the photos - sure made it easy to ID.


----------

